# USA Trains screw size



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ,Can any one tell the size for the USA Trains body mount adapter plates ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you mean the screw size to put a body mount coupler?

If so, whose coupler?

Greg


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Do you mean the screw size to put a body mount coupler?
> 
> If so, whose coupler?
> 
> Greg


Yes Kadee couplers and the size screw for the adapter plate too


----------

